# Musical links - The music game that requires your creativity.



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Ok, I thought this could be good. Like the picture links thread but this time with music and Youtube videos.

The rules.

*1. The game goes by the TITLE of the song (NOT the artist).*

*2. The LAST LETTER of the song title is the FIRST LETTER the next song has to start with.*

For example. If I was to link Backstreet Boys - Backstreets Bac*k* the next person could then link Michael Jackson - *K*eep The Faith. Does that make sense?

*3. Make sure you type the name of the track title to save any confusion. *

*REMEMBER IT'S THE SONG TITLE NOT THE ARTIST.*

So I'll start. Robbie Glover Ft Dee Tails from MN8 - Nasty Fun*k*






*Now the next person has to a link a SONG TITLE staring with the letter K*

Lets see how creative you guys can be with music. Enjoy ​


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Megadeth- Kill The Kin*g*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Megadeth- Kill The Kin*g*


Foo Fighters - Generato*r*


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Metallica- Ride The Lightnin*g*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Metallica- Ride The Lightnin*g*


Good Thin*g*


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Good Thin*g*


Russian Circles- Genev*a*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Russian Circles- Genev*a*


AB*C*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Simpsons Modern Life said:


> AB*C*


Call of Destin*y*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Call of Destin*y*


You Drive Me Craz*y*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Simpsons Modern Life said:


> You Drive Me Craz*y*


You Are The First, My Last, My Everythin*g*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> You Are The First, My Last, My Everythin*g*


Girlfrien*d*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Girlfrien*d*


Don't Look Bac*k*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Don't Look Bac*k*


Kid*s*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Same Ol Mistake*s*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Same Ol Mistake*s*


Star Peopl*e*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Embrace The Endin*g*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Gratitud*e*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Erase the Doub*t*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Take Our Tim*e*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eat the Ric*h*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Hands In The Air


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Raise Your Fist, Evangelis*t*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

This Heart Belongs To Yo*u*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ugl*y*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

You Da On*e*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Evi*l*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Love Brought Us Her*e*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Emergency On Planet Eart*h*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

How Will I Kno*w*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Winged Hussar*s*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Street Lif*e*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

End Of The Lin*e*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Electric Wor*m*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Electric Wor*m*


Man in Blac*k*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> Man in Blac*k*


Knockin on Heaven's Doo*r*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Rugrats Ra*p*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Rugrats Ra*p*


People are Peopl*e*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

EDIT: ninja'd :side:



virus21 said:


> People are Peopl*e*


Ede*n*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> EDIT: ninja'd :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Ede*n*


Night Witche*s*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Night Witche*s*


Schroedinger's Ca*t*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

That's The Way Love Goe*s*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Coldplay - Speed of Sound*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Diggin' On Yo*u*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

U Sure D*o*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Of Mice and Me*n*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Night Feve*r*


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nightrow said:


> Night Feve*r*


Revolution Callin*g*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Gates Of Horn And Ivor*y*


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ghost- Year Zer*o*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Ghost- Year Zer*o*


Obladi Oblad*a*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

American Oxyge*n*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

No Scrub*s*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Paul Gilbert - Scarifie*d*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Dreamin*g*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Stiff Little Fingers - Gotta Gettawa*y*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

You Are My Happines*s*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Queens of the Stone Age - Song for the Dea*d*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Don't Play No Game (That I Can't Wi*n*)


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

LA Guns - Never Enoug*h*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Hur*t* (My wonderful Grandads favourite song) RIP ❤


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

White Lion - Tell M*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Englishman In New Yor*k*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Kim Wilde - Kids in Americ*a*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cereal Killer said:


> Kim Wilde - Kids in Americ*a*


Another Day in Paradis*e*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

The Police - Every Little Thing She Does Is Magi*c*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

C U When You Get Ther*e*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Oak Ridge Boys - Elvir*a*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Cereal Killer said:


> Oak Ridge Boys - Elvir*a*


All This Tim*e*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Empires Laid Wast*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Express Yoursel*f*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

GARNET CROW - Flyin*g*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Gett Of*f*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Megadeth - Foreclosure of a Drea*m*






tfw when Mustaine's 20 year old songs are more relevant today than most modern music, one of the best written songs of all time imo.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Make Some Nois*e*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Kingston Rudieska - East & Wes*t*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Take Me Awa*y*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Boots Randolph - Yakety Sa*x*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Evile - Xaray*a*






Guess I'll support some local music before I go to bed.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

All I Have To Giv*e*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Ghost - Elizabet*h*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Homeward Boun*d*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

BTS - Dop*e*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Electric Barbarell*a*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

American Oxyge*n*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No More Tear*s*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Soldie*r*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

The Brevet - Rocks Beneath The Wate*r*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Rock With'ch*a*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

BAND-MAID - Alon*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everybody In The Place


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Queensryche - Eyes of a Strange*r*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Reminiscin*g*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Get Dow*n*


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Night Moves*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Save Tonight


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

*T*ime For Heroes


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Sometime*s*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Saving All My Love For You


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Under The Boardwal*k*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

King Of Pain


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Nothing To Los*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everything's Gonna Be Alright


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

That's That Shi*t*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The Next Episode


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Earth Son*g*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Gangsta Gangsta


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

All about U*s* (Ft Montell Jordan), not sure who the female rapper is but she sounds good.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Shame On A .....


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

All Night All Righ*t*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Thuggish Ruggish Bone


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Everyda*y*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You Get What You Give


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Each Tim*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Eat It


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Touc*h*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

How Do I Live Without You


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Unstable


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Elevato*r*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Root Down


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Yesss. You deserved rep for that but I've already repped you for something recently haha 

Naughty Gir*l*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Life's A Bitch


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Hillbilly Stomp


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Punks Jump Up To Get Beat Down


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Notorious B.I.*G*.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Going Back To Cali


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I love that song. 

In Walked Lov*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Easy Lover


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Reflectio*n*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Nobody Does It Better


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Real Lov*e*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

The Who - Eminence Fron*t *


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Touch The Sk*y*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

The Beach Boys - You Still Believe In M*e*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Enter Sandma*n*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Romeo Void - Never Say Neve*r*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Rock'n M*e*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Faith No More - Everything's Ruine*d*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

O-Zone - Dragostea Din Tei






Moldova's greatest contribution to the world. I'll let you decide how much that says about Moldova.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

In Too Dee*p*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

People Everyday


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Wilco - You Are My Fac*e*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Edge of Seventee*n*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Black Sabbath - N.I.*B*.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bye Bye Symphon*y*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You Got Another Thing Comin*g*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Suicide - Ghost Ride*r*


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Modest Mouse-Rat Kin*g*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Goodnight Gotha*m*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

My My My Miami


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Rob Base & DJ EZ Rock - It Takes Tw*o *


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Out of Spac*e*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

End of the Worl*d*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Da Mystery Of Chessboxin


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

New York Minut*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Ether


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Bikini Kill - Rebel Gir*l*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Long Cold Winte*r*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Returne*r*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Sarah McLachlan - Rainbow Connectio*n*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

The Stooges - No Fu*n*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Neve*r*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

The Police - Regatta De Blan*c*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Come Undon*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everybody


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

You Give Me Somethin*g*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Get Born Agai*n*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Nem*o*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Otis McDonald - Otis McMusi*c*






Hey, that's pretty good.

If you don't get the reference, I don't like you as a person.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Cat On A Wal*l*






I used to know these guys back in college. Too bad they never made it big. :mj2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Love Brought Us Here


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Rush - Entre Nou*s*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Suckerpunc*h*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Wilco - Handshake Drug*s*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sacrimon*y*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

YMCA


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Genesis - Abaca*b*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beautiful Apocalyps*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Every Breath You Take


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eyes of a Strange*r*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Rhythm Of The Night


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Too Muc*h*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Heartbeat


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Rollins Band - Tearin*g*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Gamma Ray - Gardens of the Sinne*r*






Kick ass game, Simpson... something I could play professionally.

MUSIC!!!!!!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Runnin


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Ayat - Necronarcos (Tame Your Deat*h*)


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Heartache Away


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Megadeth - Youthanasi*a*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Ain't No Fun


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Lightning Swords Of Death - Nihilistic Stenc*h*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

The Undertones - Here Comes the Summe*r*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Real Muthaphukkin G's


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Dark Moor - Swan Lak*e*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Van Halen - Everybody Wants Som*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Elevation


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

The Magnetic Fields - Nothing Matters When We're Dancin*g*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Godzill*a*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

A Little Respect


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Tululla*h*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hard Rock Halleluja*h*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Arch Enemy - Hydr*a*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Another Day In Paradise


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Theocracy - Easte*r*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Revolution Callin*g*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

^ Brilliant post

Nightwish - Gethseman*e*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The SatanTaker said:


> ^ Brilliant post
> 
> Nightwish - Gethseman*e*


You too

Electric Ey*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Even Flow


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Angra - Wishing Wel*l*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Living The Book Of My Life


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Electrif*y*


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Yakkey Yak


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

King for a da*y*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

The Jam - Pretty Gree*n*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Meanstreak - Nostradamu*s*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Shoop


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Ben Folds Five - Philosoph*y*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Ya Life's On The Line


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evil Ange*l*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Area 54 - Living a Li*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everybody Wants To Rule The World


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

LCD Soundsystem - Dance Yrself Clea*n*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Never Surrende*r*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Monkees - Randy Scouse Gi*t*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Rif*f*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Freebird


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't Dream, Its Ove*r*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Rump Shaker


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Real Worl*d*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Doctor Jones


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Rolling Stones - Swa*y*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Stratovarius - Years Go B*y*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

You Can Kill The Protester But You Can t Kill The Protes*t*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

The Tubes - Talk To Ya Late*r*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Run To The Hill*s*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Slayer - Seasons In The Abys*s*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stone Col*d*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Slayer - Die By The Swor*d*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Robyn - Dancing On My Ow*n*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Nice & *****y*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Phish - You Enjoy Mysel*f*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Sum 41 - Fake My Own Deat*h*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Slayer - Hell Await*s*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

P.E.P.E. - Shadila*y*


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

The Beatles - You're Gonna Lose That Gir*l*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Angra - Lisbo*n*

By the way, excellent song - highly recommended to listen.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Kelen Heller - Never Live*d*


----------



## ElDiablo (Apr 8, 2017)

Don't Sta*y*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

You To Me Are Everythin*g*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Guns N' Roses - Patienc*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Guns N' Rose*s*


It's supposed to be a song title you link, not the band's name. You might wanna fix that.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Nightrow said:


> It's supposed to be a song title you link, not the band's name. You might wanna fix that.


Whoops. My bad.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Ego Trippi*n*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Morgana - No Time To Wast*e*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Nerina Pallot - Everybody's Gone to Wa*r*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Rage - Raw Energ*y*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Arch Enemy - Yesterday Is Dead And Gon*e*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Nightwish - Ever Drea*m*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Iron Maiden - Murders in the Rue Morgu*e*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Skid Row - Eighteen and Lif*e*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Tears To Embers - Exits Wound*s*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

X Japan - Sadistic Desir*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Eye Know


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Woul*d*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Murder Of My Sweet - Death of a Movie Sta*r*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Pink Guy - Rice Ball*s*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Stranglehold


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

The Little Kicks - Don't Get Mad, Get Eve*n*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Skindred - Nobod*y*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You're The Inspiration


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Uptown Girl


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Beck - Lose*r*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Return Of The Mack


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

BABYMETAL - KARAT*E*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Electric Relaxation


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

The Hunna - Never Enoug*h*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The Fray - how to save a lif*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Ever And Forever


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Kotiteollisuus - Rukou*s*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Shinedown - state of my hea*d*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dark Saga


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Pink Floyd-Another Brick in The Wall Part 2 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5ApYxkU-U


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Let's Play House


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Killswitch Engage - Eye Of The Stor*m*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Megadeth - My Last Word*s*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Stand By Me


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Evans Blue - Erase My Scars


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Gojira - Silver*a*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Always On My Mind


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't You Forget About M*e*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Esoteric- Eradification (Of Thorn*s*)


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Street Tuff


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Youth Killed It - Fudg*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Earth Song


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gone Awa*y*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Judas Priest - You've Got Another Thing Comi*n*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Neve*r*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Rock The Casbah


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Children of Bodom - Hate M*e*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Everybody Wants to Rule the Worl*d*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

virus21 said:


> Everybody Wants to Rule the Worl*d*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

One Winged Ange*l*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Let me hear you screa*m*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Rammstein - Mein Herz Brenn*t*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Blind Guardian - Time Stands Still (At The Iron Hil*l*)


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Laid


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Do You Call My Nam*e*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mushroomhead - Erase The Doub*t*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Mushroomhead - Erase The Doub*t*


Contra Shattered Soldier - The Crawler Tank


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

King Nothin*g*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Gangster's Paradise


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Enshrined In My Memor*y*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Voxhaul Broadcast - You Are the Wilderness


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Somebody's Watching Me


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Poets of the Fall - Everything Fade*s*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Shiftee


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evil Woma*n*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

No Woman, No Cry


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

The Beatles - Yellow Submarin*e*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evilize*d*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Trivium - Down from the Sk*y*


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Joe Cocker - You Are So Beautifu*l*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Let Me Be Your Fantasy


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Temple of the Dog - Your Savio*r*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Rhythm Nation


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Crystal Castles - Not in Love featuring Robert Smith of The Cure


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Electric Avenu*e*


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Michael Jackson - Earth Son*g*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Guernic*a* - Brand New


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Urban Shakedown - Arsonis*t*


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Lycia - Tongue*s*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The White Stripes - Seven Nation Arm*y*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Babymetal - Yav*a*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

System of a Down - Aerials


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony Number Si*x* :evil


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Was hard to pick one as this epic, badass track has been remixed/covered by so many people

MegaMan X5 - X vs Zero (Metal Cover}


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Out in the Field*s*


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Switchblade Symphony - Solider*s*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Babymetal - Sis. Ange*r*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Rock With You


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Unforgive*n*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Blind Melon - No Rai*n*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Babymetal - No Rain No Rainbow


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

What Have You Don*e*


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Boys II Men - End of the Roa*d*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Babymetal - Doki Doki Mornin*g*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

G again LOL


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Babymetal - G*J*!



Still keeping with my theme.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Janie's Got a Gu*n*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SoundGarden - Jesus Christ Pos*e*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Spartan - Eurydice's Song


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Babymetal - Gimme Chocolate


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I really love good song trilogies, something metal bands love to do. This one is about the infamous Elizabeth Bathory. Each track has a separate title in addition to Elizabeth, but for purposes of this thread I think the next person can just pick a song starting with *H*






Cool live version


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Jon Allen - Hummingbird Blues


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nightwish - Sahar*a*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Babymetal - Akatsuki


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Innocenc*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everybody Hurts


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Soul Societ*y*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You Belong To The City


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Shiny Toy Guns - You Are The On*e*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eternity Bloo*d*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Deep Cover


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Babymetal - Road of Resistanc*e*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Even Flo*w*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Wanted Dead Or Alive


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Everything or Nothin*g*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Shiny Toy Guns - Ghost Town






Yes, there is an official music video. However, if you know the history of the band, you'll know that this song came out in the two year period where they changed lead singers. The original, and current again, lead singer is much better. Which is why I picked this live version, as opposed to the official.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Neon Knight*s*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Slam


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Babymetal - Megitsun*e*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eternal Flam*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Enemy


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Metric - Youth Without Yout*h*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Hand Of The Dead Body


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Sunrise - You and M*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everybody Get Up


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm going to try do this with just Underground/Indie Hip Hop.

Artist: The Last Emperor Song: Party Crashers


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Babymetal - Song 4


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Rhythm Is A Dancer


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sleigh Bells - Riot Rhythm


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Mr. Loverman


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Now by Eyedea and Abilities








Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Shiny Toy Guns - Somewhere To Hid*e*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eaglehear*t*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The Rhythm Of The Night


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Impeccable Sin said:


> Shiny Toy Guns - Somewhere To Hid*e*


The song was called Now so should of been W, but oh well. No point in ruining the chain. How does one bold letters on tapatalk? Lol

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Babymetal - The On*e*









Stupid_Smark said:


> The song was called Now so should of been W, but oh well. No point in ruining the chain. How does one bold letters on tapatalk? Lol



Lol. To bold, you can just manually type [ B ] [ /B ] around the letter without the spaces.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eternit*y*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You Wear It Well


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Luv Sic Part Thre*e*







Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Erase and Rewind


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Doomsda*y*










Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You Got Me


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Roots forever!! 

To the song:
Ear Blister






Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Real Worl*d*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Dreams


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Stanley Kubrick








Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Killer*s*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

South California







Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Angel


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Like Yeah








Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

How To Survive In South Central


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Long Live the Kin*g*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Sabaton  love that band!


Gopher Guts








Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Bleach OST - Storm Center


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Right Here Right Now


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Winged Hussar*s*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Sound Off







Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

They Call Him Y2J said:


>


Could you give the title of the song? Video doesn't seem to be viewable outside of the UK. I had to change my vpn to watch it.


To those who can't view it, it's called FAKE IT


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

They Call Him Y2J said:


>


The Art of Wa*r*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Rio


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Out of Contro*l*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Letter To The President


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Haunting (Somewhere in Tim*E*}


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

After Forever - Evok*e*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

End*s* by Everlast


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Smooth Operator


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rude Bo*y* by Rihanna


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You Don't Know Me


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Decided to change genres, Folk Rock it is.

El Condor Pasa






Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ashes to Ashes


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Sunday Morning Coming Down








Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

New Jack Swing


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Growing up







Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Perfect Strangers


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbat*h*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Higher


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Rambling Boy






Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You're Pitifu*l*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Like a rolling stone








Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Ecuador


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Remember When The Music








Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

California Love


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ezekiel 7 and the Permanent Efficacy Of Grace

(Long ass title lol)








Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Emergency On Planet Earth


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey tomorrow







Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Wild Thing*s* by DJ Khaled


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Street Life


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes I'm cold






Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Da Nex Niguz


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Zer*o*


----------



## KaZaaM (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Coronation


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No One Like Yo*u*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Under Pressure


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Embryonic Journey


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Yellow


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Walking With a Ghost


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

They Want EFX


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Xibalba


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

After The Fire


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Escape


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Electric Funeral


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Luchini


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I Remember You


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Up the wolves






Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

She Said


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Down Under


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Red Rain


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Nuthin But A G Thang


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gott Mit Uns


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Ghost - Satan Praye*r*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Ride With Me


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Eyes Without A Face


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Inkubus Sukkubus - Eternit*y*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You Might Think


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Affiance - Kings of Decei*t*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Twilight of the Thunder God


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dead Puppies


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bathory - Satan My Maste*r*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Renegade


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Electric Avenue


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Shiny Toy Guns - E V A *Y*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Your Guardian Ange*l*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

[/quote]




Aerosmith-Love in a Elevator


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Billy Talent - Rusted from the Rai*n*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Zombina And The Skeletones - Nobody Likes You (When You're Dea*d*)


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Dopeman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Avenged Sevenfold - Nightmar*e*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Voodoo Glow Skulls - El Coo Coo*i*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dead by Sunrise - In the Darknes*s*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Suprise! Your Dead


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Saxon - Denim and Leathe*r*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Respect Yourself


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Rewind


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Evans Blue - Dark That Follow*s*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stupid Girl


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Little L


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Let It Die


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Polock - Everlastin*g*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Get Down


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Dr. Dre - The Next Episode


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Emperor's New Clothes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gojira - Silver*a*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Against All Odds


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Avenged Sevenfold - So Far Awa*y*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You Rock My World


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Babymetal - Doki Doki Mornin*g*


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Linkin Park - Given U*p*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The Birthday Massacre - Play With Fir*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Enough Is Enough


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Breaking Benjamin - Had Enoug*h*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Here Come The Lords


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scream


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mr. Blue Sky


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Skid Row - Youth Gone Wil*d*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Down on the Corner


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

(Something right up Nightrow's alley)

Fugees - Ready or Not





Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Billy Talent - Tears into Win*e*


----------



## Euronymous (Aug 1, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asAa1_N_rso

Primus - Eleven


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lana Del Rey - National Anthe*m*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Mic Checka


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Afternoon Delight


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gon*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everything Happens In It's Own Time


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Electric Feel.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Leave Me Alone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Metallica - Enter Sandma*n*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No One


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Escher's World


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Aerosmith - Dream O*n*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Nobody's Perfect


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Three Hits


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Straight Out The Sewer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Red Rain


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

New Sensation


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Num*b*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alter Bridge - Blackbir*d*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Diamon*d*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Dancing In The Moonlight


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bob Seger - Turn the Pag*e*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Embrace The Endin*g*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Gone Till November


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Return to Innocence


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Erase Racism


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Deftones - My Own Summer (Shove I*t*)


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Too Legit To Quit


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Time


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Evans Blue - Erase My Scar*s*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

So Many Tears


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stranger in a Strange Land


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Dude Looks Like A Lady


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Judas Priest - You've Got Another Thing Comi*n*'


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Devoted


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Dear Mama


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

All The Young Dudes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shiroyama


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Be'lakor - Abeyance


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evil Angel


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Love Hurts


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

State of my head


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Breaking Benjamin - Dance with the Devi*l*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Living after midnigh*t*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Telephone Line


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Electric Funeral


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Love is the Answer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rainbow in the Dark


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Knights in White Satin


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

New York, New Yor*k*.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Kiss You All Over


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Running up that hil*l *


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Lord Jazz Hit Me One Time (Make It Funk*y*)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You're The One That I Want


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Tres Deliquentes


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Space Lord


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Deez Nuts


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Shoot To Thrill


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Leave Right Now


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Nightwish - Wishmaste*r*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ride the Lightning


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Give Me One Reason


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

No Easy Way Out


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Toxic


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

C.R.E.A.M


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mississippi Queen


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Never Gonna Give You Up


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

People are People


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everything Changes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Breaking Benjamin - Sooner or Later


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Ramble On - Led Zep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Korn - Never Never


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Revolution


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Nicety


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Yellow Submarin*e* - The Beatles. :grin2:


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Ether


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

In perfect reference to the last song....

Renegade


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everything Remains Raw


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Waves


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Southernplayalisticadillacmuzik


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kill the King


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Gangsta Rap Made Me Do It


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Tennessee Whiske*y*: Chris Stapleton with Justin Timberlake


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You Must Learn


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

New Jack Swing


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Gijim'beke


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everybody Loves The Sunshine


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Early Summer


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Renee


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Eat it


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Temptations


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Stay With Me Tonight


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Tonite


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Meshuggah - Electric Red


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Desperad*o*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

One Twenty


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You Can't Hurry Love


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Encore


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Crematory - Endles*s*


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Sunny Came Hom*e*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eye of the Tiger


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Runaway


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Y'all Can't Fucc With Us


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Say You Will


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Love Will Find A Way


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You Might Need Somebody


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Yesterday's Gone


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Easy Street


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Helloween - Tim*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Ex Factor


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Reflex In My Tears.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Same Song


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

GodLovesUgly


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Nah Mean


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Budgie - Napoleon Bona (Part 1 & 2)


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Ain't Talkin Bout Love


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Electric Avenue


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Even Shadows Have Shadows


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Shut 'em Down


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

NeverEnding Stor*y*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You Oughta Know


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

We Got Our Own Thang


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Glaciers Of Ice


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Even The Nights Are Better


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Radioactiv*e*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ever


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Riiiot


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Treat 'Em Right


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Takeover


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Rock Box


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

X-Ray Eyes


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Soul Food


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't Believe The Hype


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Enemies


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Soon As I Get Home


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Emotion


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Needed Me.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Black Sabbath - Electric Funeral


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

La Isla Bonita


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Abusing Of The Rib


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bring It On Home To Me


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everything's Ruined


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Down In The Canyon


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

November has come


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Every Morning


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Guerrilla Radio


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

O.P.P


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Particle Man


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

No Scrubs


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SOS.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bathory - Satan My Maste*r*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Roc The Mic


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Come On Feel The Noize


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Slayer - Evil Has No Boundarie*s*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Stars


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Skin.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

No Endz, No Skinz


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Zero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ben Howard - Oats in the Wate*r*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Real .....z


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Zombie


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everything


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Grandma's Hands


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stronger


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Roller Derby Queen


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Scapegoat


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Time After Time


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Elijah


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

How I got over


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Run Like Hell


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Love City Groove


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

El Shaddai


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Indo Smoke


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Eric B is President


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Take Back The Cit*y *


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Year of the Cat


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Time 4 Sum Aksion


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nam*e* - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Endless Forms Most Beautiful


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Let's Talk About Sex


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Xanadu


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Untouchable


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Even Better Than The Real Thing


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

G-Funk Intro


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

One Love


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Every Little Bit


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tears in Heave*n*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

N.Y. State of Mind


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't Go Breaking My Heart


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fool I Am


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Miami


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm with you


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Unskinny Bop


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Punk Weight


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

These Dreams


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Starman


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

New Thing


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Gangnam Style


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Eye In The Sky


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Yoghurt


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Too Deep


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Purple Hills


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Southwestern Territory


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You Don't Know Me


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Endless game

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9KXLSpxetI


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Electric Blue


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Another Night


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tonight Tonight Tonight


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Deeper Underground


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

(As mentioned in the rules, @PrettyLush could you please mention the song outside of the video because it can be confusing if you're not familiar with song and artist/band. With your last entry I presumed Dismember was the song and Dismembered was the band :lol. Thanks)

Da Mystery of Chess Boxin


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

ah gotcha. didn't mean to confuse you.

John Coltrane - Naima


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

All Revved Up With No Place To Go


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Oceans


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Superstition


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

No Hope For The Human Race


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Enemy


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You're Still The One


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Everyday People


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Each Time


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Entrance Of The Conflagratio*n*.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

No More Tears


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Shut Up And Driv*e*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

End Of All Hope


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Eazy-er Said Than Dunn


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Never Endin*g*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Green and Gold





 @merRIH chRIHstmas, are you even allowed to post non Rihanna songs? :lol 

Is that the first time you did it? :hmmm


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Desperado




*



Stupid_Smark said:


> Green and Gold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*It may actually be the first time yes.*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

On Thorns I Lay - Ocean*s*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

(In Inspiration of @musicMetalChristmas!! 's username, was hoping to find a Theocracy song... but they didn't have any S Christmas songs.... so this Thrash Christian band would do :lol)

Silent Night


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Slayer - Tormento*r*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Represent


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

New Order - Temptation


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

New Resolution


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

No Nose Job


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Boogie Woogie Santa Claus


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Santa Claus Goes Straight To The Ghetto


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

O come, all ye faithful


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Love Me For A Reason


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

No sleep til Brooklyn


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Nervous Night


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

The Legend of Chavo Guerrero


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Other Worlds*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sunshine Superman


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Nothin But The Cavi Hit


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tell It To My Heart


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Too Col*d*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't Close Your Eyes


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Solitaire Unravellin*g*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Grillz


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Ziggy Stardust


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't Give Me No Bammer Weed


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Da Butt


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The Ghetto's Tryna Kill Me


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ebay


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You Sexy Thing


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Goodnight Gotha*m*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Mama Shabalala


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

All Men Play On Te*n*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Now or never


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rose Of Shary*n*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Nobody Do It Better


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Raindrops.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Searching For The Ghost


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The Ballad Of Peter Pumpkinhead


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Don't Run Wild


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dairy Queen


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

New Age Girl


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Letter from Yokosuka


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Afterparty


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

You don't mess around with Jim


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My Life


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*End Of The Line*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Eighteen With A Bullet


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

The Seed


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Down With The King


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Gangsta Bitch


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

(Hey Won't You Play) Another Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Song


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Goldyn Child


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Dangerous


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Secure Yourself


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Fuck you Lucy


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You Better Watch Me


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

End of the road


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Dance With The Devil


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

About Today


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You Gotta Be


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Earth Angel


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Long hot summer


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

_Ric Flair Dri*p*_


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Primo Victoria


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

A to the K


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Kumomi


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Ironic


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Color in your cheeks


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

SpottieOttieDopaliscious


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Straight Outta Compto*n*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Natural Born Killaz


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Zoo*m*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

More Bounce


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Eye Know


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

We Will Rock Yo*u*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Under the bridge


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Emotions


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sta*n*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Never gonna give you up


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Phenomeno*n*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Nobody Knows


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Soldie*r*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ridin'


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

N.I.G.G.E.R (The Slave and The Master)


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Rainbow Connection


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Nothing Else Matters


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Stayin' Alive


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Ebeenezer Goode


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Enter the Ninja


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Around The World


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Don't see us


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Silenced by the Nigh*t*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

These Boots Are Made For Walking


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

G-Groove


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Enter Sandma*n*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Numb


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Blitzkrieg Bop


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Pain


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Never Gonna Give You Up


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Paid in full


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Give Me a Sig*n*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

No hablo ingles


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Salvation.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

New Divid*e*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Escape To The Void


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Doin Our Own Dang


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ghetto Gospel


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Living After Midnight


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Tales of the Destinies


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Shiki No Uta


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

A Dream


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Man on the Silver Mountain


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Naggi*n*'


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Nasty


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Young Dumb & Brok*e*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Enter the void


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dam*n*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Angel Dust - Neve*r*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Rainbows in Gasoline


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Enem*y*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You Don't Know


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Westside Story


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Yav*a*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Dark Tranquillity - Alon*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Eat You Alive


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Eye of the storm


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

My Tim*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Easy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

You'll Be In My Hear*t*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Triumph


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Happy


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Yesterday


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You Raise Me Up


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Papercut


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

TN*T*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Thunderstruck


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Killing Me Softl*y*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Yoda


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

All Hooks, No Hooks


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Spaceman


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Nightmare on my street


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The Gangsta, The Killa and The Dope Dealer


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Right now


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

NO LOVE LIL Wayne And Eminem


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Stupid_Smark said:


> Right now


Wait in the Ca*r*





This song basically connects the "Right Now" song and the "Renegade" song together. Forget everything else.



Theuk said:


> RENEGADE


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

RENEGADE Jay Z And Eminem


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

STILL Dr Dre And Snoop Dogg


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Theuk said:


> RENEGADE Jay Z And Eminem


Ahhh last song ended with "D" :lol oh well. Wait you know the point of the game is to name a song that begins with the last letter of the previous song right?

Eight days a week


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Stupid_Smark said:


> Ahhh last song ended with "D" :lol oh well.
> 
> Eight days a week


Dude I'm stoned as can be , my bad, it's 6:30am , been toking all night long, I'm off work all wknd, finances asleep long live the weed, all hail the weed!!!
Peace.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Theuk said:


> Dude I'm stoned as can be , my bad, it's 6:30am , been toking all night long, I'm off work all wknd, finances asleep long live the weed, all hail the weed!!!
> Peace.


Hahahaha okay just got that I'll add to my last one

Kush


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fuck it.

How You Remind M*e*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Exodus


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

ENCORE - Eminem's Album


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Stupid_Smark said:


> Exodus


Sabotag*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Epic


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Can't Stop


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Peace Frog


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'll do it properly now!!

Encore Eminem


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

EXODUS- Pink Floyd


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

STAN- Eminem


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Night and day


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

You Are My Sunshin*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Evidence


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Express your self


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Frida*y*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

(Legit found this guy from searching for a song :lol. Dude has bars though)

Yikes


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Shit Don't Stop


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Panzer Battalion


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Never Too Muc*h*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

How do you want it


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

TAKE ME HOME - Jess Glyne


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everytime


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Yo dude. @nightrow

ENCORE - Eminem


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Electric Bod*y*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Y EL ZEN - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Nothing even matters


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Save Tonight


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

NO LOVE Lil Wayne And Eminem


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Touch it


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

They Don't Care About U*s*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Semi-Charmed Life


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Errtim*e*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

ENCORE - Eminem


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Everybody makes it through


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Slayer - Hell Await*s*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Stop The Rock


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Killer Queen


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

NO LOVE. Lil Wayne AnD Eminem.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Enter Sandman


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

NOT AFRAID- Eminem


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dyin' Flyi*n'*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Now that's what I call Polka


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Attitude


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Children of Bodom - Everytime I Di*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everybody's Free To Wear Sunscreen


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Number One Spo*t*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Two lane Blacktop


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

P.I.M.P. 50 Cent, Snoop Dogg and Tha G-Unit


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Positivity


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

You Don't Know My Nam*e*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Everything I Own


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Now or never


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Refuse/Resist


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Touch the Sky


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Yellow Brick Road- 4th beat on the Encore Eminem Album.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dead & Gon*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Ecstasy


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi My Name Is - Eminem


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Supersta*r*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

RECOVERY- Eminem


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Say Say Say


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Babymetal - Yava


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Amazin*g*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Girl's Best Friend


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Day Dreamin*g*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

God's bathroom floor


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Respect


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Take On M*e*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Eight O'Clock in the morning


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Get Up Stand Up


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Player's Anthem


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mo Money Mo Problem*s*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Scapegoat


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The Whistle Song


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Glass


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Slow Down


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Now 






Some commentary: Definitely the fastest flow Eydea ever rapped on, kind of wish he could of done something with Tech n9ne . RIP Eyedea


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Way Too Strong


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Go To Churc*h*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hel*l*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Let Me Get Som*e*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Everybody knows


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Summer On Lock (Book Of Ryan, Royce Da 5:9 Ft Pusha-T, Jadakiss, Fabolous and Agent Sasco)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Knock Yourself Ou*t*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

True To The Game


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Nightwish - Elvenpat*h*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Hate it or love it


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Take Your Whiskey Hom*e*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Elephant in the room


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

MOUNT KUSHMORE - Snoop Dogg


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Eastside Lb


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Black Magic


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Can I Get *A*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

ABC


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Camera Thief


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Friday


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Young, dumb and full of fun


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Not Gonna Be Able To Do It


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Eye of the Tige*r*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Renegades Of Funk


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Kids of the Black hole


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Eat The Ric*h*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Hip Hop Hooray


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

You know what I'm about


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Twilight Tim*e*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Electric Relaxation


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Na-NaNa-N*a*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

A touch of Jazz


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Zombie


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Early Summer


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Rubber Band Ma*n*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Number One


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Everything I've Know*n*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Not Enough Words


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Say My Name


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Easy Rider


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Really Doe


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Everything that glitters


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Shoulda Woulda Coulda


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Airplanes


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Somethin' 4 Tha Mood


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dance of Death


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

(Decided to go late 2000s and early 2010s, when I stopped actually listening to mainstream music and only kept up thanks to my girlfriend :lol even though I was in my late teens)

How to save the life


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Easier To Ru*n*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Nothing on you


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nobody's gonna find a song that starts with the Roman numeral II, which is the songs proper written designation, so you may choose from the letter O, or even 2 if you can find one. They have to exist, but it's probably easier if you just go with o. Do what suits you. 

And yeah, I could've picked the first Unforgiven, but where's the fun in that? II is the better song.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

2 Of Amerikaz Most Wanted


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Don't Come Around Here No More


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everything Goes to Hell


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Of The Rings


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Sag my pants


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

She's Got That Vibe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Egypt (The Chains Are O*n*)


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

(Continuing my theme)

Not Afraid


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Disco Infern*o*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

On The House Tip


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Purp & Yello*w*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

West Up


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Peaceland


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dilemm*a*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Angry World


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dro*p*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Please, Please, Please


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Eleven o clock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Keys To The Kingdom






If all you know of Motörhead is Ace of Spades and the Triple H themes, check this shit. Their masterpiece.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Make some noise


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Elevator


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Rip your heart out


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Too Hot


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Too Hot


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The Bonnie & Clyde Theme


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Endangered Species


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shoulder Lea*n*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice guys Finish Last


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Twilight Of The Thunder God


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Dig up her bones


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Shock Dat Monkey


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ya Mama


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Appetite For Destruction


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

93 til Infinity


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Your Bod*y*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Youth Of A Nation


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Nodd Your Head


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Down with the King


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Go West


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Evil That Men Do


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

On & On


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

No Bullets Fly


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Year 3000 (next person go with "o" or 0, lol)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

00000 Millio*n*





@Nightrow

:kobe13


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Noizy Tribe


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Everybody's Warming


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Go to Hell


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

HIM - Love, The Hardest Way


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

You


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Under the Bridge


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Emotion


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Nolia Cla*p*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Passin' me by


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You're Nobody (Til Somebody Kills Yo*u*)


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Uptown Girl


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Lose Yoursel*f*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Foe Tha Love Of Money


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Your Diseas*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everything Sucks


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Say No G*o*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Original Prankster


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Rocksta*r*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rainbow In The Dark


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

King Of The Hill


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Lose Contro*l*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Life As


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Stronge*r*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

RID Is Coming


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Gangsta Lov*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everytime


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Elitist


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Blind Guardian - Traveler in Tim*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

El Scorcho


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

On*e*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Ether Part*y*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Your Mom's In My Business


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Black Eyed Peas - Shut U*p*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pour Some Sugar On M*e*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everyday Thang


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Georgi*a*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Afraid To Shoot Strangers






2:47 - 3:43

Ughh, forget about it. Tell me that's not the greatest thing you've ever heard. Pure sex.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*SOS.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Skin O' My Teeth


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Hard.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't Tread On Me


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*End Of The Line.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Empire Of The Clouds


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Shut Up And Drive.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Egypt (The Chains are O*n*)


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

N.I.B.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Best Day Ever





RIP Mac Miller


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rock Of Cashel


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Love On The Brain*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Night Owl


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Laffy Taff*y*





Homies Over Hoes


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

You're Pitiful


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Look What You Made Me Do


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Objects In The Rear View Mirror May Appear Closer Than They Are


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Everybod*y*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yoda


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Arise.*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Everything


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Garden


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

New Way Forward


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dreams


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sultans of Swing


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Get Outta My Dreams, Get Into My Car


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Rolling in the Deep


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Push The Button


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Num*b*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Billie Jean






If you've never seen this video or heard this guy play guitar, do yourself a favor and click on this video. Simply amazing.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Never Ending Story


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Yellow


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Whiskey In The Jar


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rosemary


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

You Can Call Me Al


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*End Of The Line.*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Easy Street


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Today


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Your Wildest Dreams


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Stupid Girl


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Linger


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Realiti


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

It's The End Of The World As We Know It


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Teqkilla


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

All Over Now

:crying:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Would?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm starting with the letter D because fuck it.....

Dam*n*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Needed Me.*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Empire Ants


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*SOS*




]


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spun


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Leaves' Eyes - Norwegian Loveson*g*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Grand Final*e*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Everything You Know Is Wrong


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Everything Burns


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sexy Bo*y*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

You Need To Calm Dow*n*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

New Person, Same Old Mistakes


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Same Ol Mistakes*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Surrender


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Rude Boy*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Yokohama City of Lights


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Superman


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Never My Love


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Everywhere


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Everything Must Go


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Only You


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Underneath Your Clothes


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Shut Up And Dance


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Electric Public


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Call Me


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Elizabeth


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Head Over Heels


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Smooth Crimina*l*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Learn to Fly

*



*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yoda


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Across the Nation


----------



## fawoy (Mar 31, 2020)

I like Sting


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Nerds


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

was going to wait but since we're getting spam..... how about

Spam


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Masochism Tango


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

One Mic


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Calle Ocho


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

I guess Cheshire and I will be keeping this thread alive lol

Old Man


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I miss Pratchet. At one point, he and I were the only ones playing this game.


New Moon On Monday


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Yesterday


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yellow Submarine


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Eight Days a Week


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Keep Your Hands Off My Baby


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

You won't see me


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Easy Street


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Trying to bring this back lol

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Say Say Say


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Yesterday


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yoda


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

American Bad Ass


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Shaddap You Face


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Eighteen til I die


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Easy Lover


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Rise of Evil


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lovergirl


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Land of a Thousand Dances


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Seasons Change


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Everybody Dance Now


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Women


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

No Women No Cry


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

YMCA


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

All Along the Watch Tower


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Run to you


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Umbrella


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Angel


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Little Bo Peep


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Position*s*


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Over and over


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Everything She Wants


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Slow Jam*z*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Zero to Hero


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

On the road again


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Never too Late


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Everything You Know Is Wrong


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Groove Line


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Everytime We Touc*h*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Hate it or love it


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tell it To My Heart


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Tailgunner - Iron Maiden


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Natural Born Killaz


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Zero the Hero by Black Sabbeth


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ooh la la la


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

All Good Things


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sexbomb


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Before I forget


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Thunderstruck


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Knockin' On Heaven's Door


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Round and Round


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Doctorin' The Tardis


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sittin on the dock of the bay


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yakety Yak


----------

